# Unusual Bluetooth Connections



## Toadmanor (Jul 23, 2018)

I have an iPhoneX which I am rather knowledgeable regarding.

I picked up my M3 last Thursday. Starting around that time I have noticed in my Bluetooth connections list a number of connections of an unknown type. They are all starting with a code as follows: S0fb944cbbe277ea3?.
The question mark is replaced by a capital letter in other connections beginning withe the same sequence preceding the "?" in the above example. Sometimes up to four different connections of this type appear. Additionally, they do not have the letter "i" with a circle it around after the connection name to get further information regarding the connection which would allow you to "forget" the connection.

The standard Tesla Model 3 connection with the circled "i" does properly appear in the list. I have no idea what these connections are nor why they suddenly appear.

Does anyone else experience this or have the Russians started spying on us M3 owners?


----------



## mishakim (Sep 13, 2017)

I see them too. Noticed when troubleshooting the odd behavior my iPhone X has experienced ever since getting the 3. They did not go away when I unpaired the phone from the car (for phone/media, not key). I suspect the are related to BLE for phone as key


----------



## Toadmanor (Jul 23, 2018)

I have determined if you x-out of the Tesla iPhone app that this bluetooth variants go away. They then appear again when you relaunch the app. They are definitely related to the M3.


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

Toadmanor said:


> I have an iPhoneX which I am rather knowledgeable regarding.
> 
> I picked up my M3 last Thursday. Starting around that time I have noticed in my Bluetooth connections list a number of connections of an unknown type. They are all starting with a code as follows: S0fb944cbbe277ea3?.
> The question mark is replaced by a capital letter in other connections beginning withe the same sequence preceding the "?" in the above example. Sometimes up to four different connections of this type appear. Additionally, they do not have the letter "i" with a circle it around after the connection name to get further information regarding the connection which would allow you to "forget" the connection.
> ...


I have the same odd codes on my iPhone6, as does my wife on her iPhoneSE. No idea.


----------



## theishu (Mar 21, 2017)

Thank you all so much! I was so worried when I saw all those connections and didn't know what they were. We have smartwatches, smart speakers, and all kinds of crap around the house, and suddenly I see these strange device names. My mind immediately raced to articles I was reading about vulnerable bluetooth devices at home. So glad to hear it's the M3.


----------

